# Splash guard - Plexiglass or Lexan?



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I would like to add a splash guard to my Catalina Aquarium light fixture. I'm not sure if I need Plexiglass (acrylic) or Lexan (polycarbonate). Any input?
Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Lexan can take more heat than plexiglas, so that would be a better choice. But, if the heat generated by the light would only make the shield warm to touch it wouldn't make much difference.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

As hoppy stated, it shouldnt make much difference. However Lexan is more durable. Almost impossible to break.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

get lexan, plexiglass discolors/turns yellow in sunlight so it may do the same under lighting. Also plexi is more brittle.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Where do you buy lexan? is it easy to cut to size? I am getting really tired of heavy glass!


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

zer0zax said:


> Where do you buy lexan? is it easy to cut to size? I am getting really tired of heavy glass!


Ask your friendly local hardware store... if that fails, most of the big-box hardware chains carry it. As for cutting it, if you use the thinner stuff that you would need for a light guard, you can just score it several times with a utility knife and snap it.

Does anyone know if there is a difference in light transmission/clarity between the two?


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Local glass stores will have it, I got some at the autoglass place near me. I used it in my car for the windows so I had them cut it to the shape of my old glass. 

As far as clarity, just like I said the plexiglass turns yellowish/cloudy from sunlight but I'm not sure if it would do it under lights?


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

How necessary is a splash guard?
I have a T5 fixture on legs and none of my fish do much splashing.
-d


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Neither, i preffer a heat treated glass. I got mine at the internet which you can get in diffrent size. You can clean the glass easy and its heat proof. Both that u mentioned will get water stain in a long run and will not come off.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

my preference is 1/4 " plate glass because it easy to notch with a wet sander, easy to clean & hard to break


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Indignation said:


> I would like to add a splash guard to my Catalina Aquarium light fixture. I'm not sure if I need Plexiglass (acrylic) or Lexan (polycarbonate). Any input?
> Thanks!


I would go with Polycarbonate , I've work with it , it's very strong and stays clear , you can drill and tap into it
with out breaking it.


----------

